# What guitar do you wish existed, but currently does not?



## landmvrks (Jan 19, 2021)

For me, it's an Ibanez Prestige 7 Baritone. Hipshot or Evertune bridge, ebony fretboard, stainless frets, BKP Impulse pickups, reverse headstock. No idea why Ibanez don't current offer a higher priced baritone than the RGIXL7...


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron (Jan 19, 2021)

G'uit'har. A cosmic instrument that would consume the hands and devour the souls of all that were unworthy of playing it.


----------



## landmvrks (Jan 19, 2021)

ResistentialAssultSquadron said:


> G'uit'har. A cosmic instrument that would consume the hands and devour the souls of all that were unworthy of playing it.



Yeah, I'd be a goner for sure.


----------



## olejason (Jan 19, 2021)

Jackson Roswell but with pointy headstock


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 19, 2021)

Jackson Kelly hardtail


----------



## landmvrks (Jan 19, 2021)

olejason said:


> Jackson Roswell but with pointy headstock



Da f*** is that thing? Looks like an airstream...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 19, 2021)

Telemaster with a fat CBS Strat headstock. 

I love the shape, I love Tele pickups for metal/doom but fuck ALLLLLL the Tele headstocks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2021)

More 25.5'' Explorers and Flying V.


----------



## Dayn (Jan 19, 2021)

A good quality 27-30" 9-string that I can get in Australia for a reasonable price.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 19, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> For me, it's an Ibanez Prestige 7 Baritone. Hipshot or Evertune bridge, ebony fretboard, stainless frets, BKP Impulse pickups, reverse headstock. No idea why Ibanez don't current offer a higher priced baritone than the RGIXL7...


Doesn’t an RGD Uppercut come pretty close? Would get you pretty much everything other than the reverse headstock and you could swap the pickups.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 19, 2021)

A rerelease of the Epiphone Amos so I can pay $799 new instead of $1500 used lol. Same for his Firebird.




This time, as soon as it was announced I preordered the Black Beauty immediately.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 19, 2021)

An import version of a Tom Anderson Drop Top/Angel, Schecter Sunset Custom/Exceed, Suhr Standard Plus, ESP Snapper, T's Guitars DST, etc around $800-1200 and readily available within the US. Quilt/flame tops with bold finishes, pickguards (or no pickguard in some cases), HSH or HSS, Gotoh or otherwise non-locking trem, basically one of these:






















The Ibanez AZ and Charvel DK24 come damn close hardware-wise but miss the mark aesthetically (not that they look bad at all, they look fantastic, just not the same as these), ESP released some US market Snappers under the LTD, LTD Elite, and E-II lineups but used Floyds (and EMGs in some), and Schecter has their cheaper Banshee Extremes which again use Floyds and miss the mark aesthetically.

There's always Schecter Japan's cheaper line, but once you add the import charges they'll likely push $1500-1700 if not a little higher. Edwards has a few but share the Floyd problem with the US market ESPs.

It's such a well known aesthetic that many of the American top custom shops came to be known for, yet I find it baffling how there hasn't been an import equivalent. 

The rise in popularity of the AZ, DK24, and Nick Johnston sigs over the past few years I expected would bring along with it a true import clone of one of these classic designs, yet that doesn't seem to be the case in practice.

Who knows, maybe Schecter will release one this year.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 19, 2021)

Carvin CS7


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 19, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> An import version of a Tom Anderson Drop Top/Angel, Schecter Sunset Custom/Exceed, Suhr Standard Plus, ESP Snapper, T's Guitars DST, etc around $800-1200 and readily available within the US. Quilt/flame tops with bold finishes, pickguards (or no pickguard in some cases), HSH or HSS, Gotoh or otherwise non-locking trem, basically one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah can we get more of the Japan-only models in the US? Theres Obviously a market for them.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 19, 2021)

First thing that came to my mind was my Warmoth build that I want to do. Some ideas I've had are a PRS/Gibson hybrid (realistically it would just be PRS body and neck, but with Gibson Les Paul specs), Neal Schon's "Lights" Strat, and my own Super-strat build (basically a Chapman ML1 Hot Rod with a non-recessed Floyd, and a Fender Strat neck and not a Chapman neck with the single inlay and reverse Tele headstock).

Music Man Axis with a forearm contour would be nice too. I also think it would be cool to see those and/or Wolfgangs with Sustainers from 2004 make a comeback.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron (Jan 19, 2021)

Huh!? Where's the imagination?!? This is sevenstring.org, not the gear page.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 19, 2021)

I'd buy an E1 with Banshee Mach 7 specs in an instant. Fallout burst ofc, the other finish isn't my style. Maybe gloss or satin black too


----------



## StevenC (Jan 19, 2021)

You all know what I'm going to say:


----------



## John (Jan 19, 2021)

I've been a fan of the PRS Singlecut trem and the ESP Eclipse as a couple of my favorite guitar shapes. But it's so few and far between (if ever) for them to have both a 24 fret ebony board and a trem without being limited to either their relatively lower line budget offerings that omits other stuff I'm interested in, or having to spend that much more for a custom shop private stock model just for any of these things that aren't in the current production model offerings such as color, wood species utilized, neck profile, pickup and electronic configuration, etc.

I've yet to see either with both of those desired specs, and as either a 7 string or 8 string. That would also be nice.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 19, 2021)

I want a 24.75-25.5 fan 7 made by any brand I like that’s either a set neck or neck thru. That range has always made the most sense to me for a multi-scale but the only ones I really can recall seeing were Private Stock PRS that had gaudy finishes or woods (and I’m not willing to pay that much for something I don’t love, and I’m not patient enough to have one made to specs I want).


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 19, 2021)

A (new) standard production model Universe outta the Fujigen plant. Cross my fingers for it every year to no avail.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh shit forgot the big one. 

H-S-H Floyd-loaded Strat from Jackson, Charvel, or ESP with a reverse pointy headstock.

Or a reissue of the Schecter Sunset with a pickguard.


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 19, 2021)

I wish Epiphone would re-release a Korean line of the i-series, that is, the 435i, 635i, and 935i as they were but with modern tremolos, but only in that beautiful metallic red:


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 19, 2021)

Double post


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 19, 2021)

This monster, but with modern hardware, specs in general and a neck joint that isn't designed to destroy your hands. 

But it damn well better have those gaudy fucking 80s colours still.


----------



## bastardbullet (Jan 19, 2021)

A neck-through/set-neck ibby saber 7 with a 26.5" scale & reversed headstock.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 19, 2021)

Set neck/ neck thru mij ibby destroyer with ebony board and a lo-pro. Not holding out any hope whatsoever. Also kahlers on jackson custom selects. Same story.


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 19, 2021)

The Glenn Tipton Hamer Phantom look but on an ESP M body...Basically an original '87 single humbucker but with mirrored pickguard and maple set neck with HUGE black inlays.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Jan 19, 2021)

A lefty Ibanez RGD 7 string 26.5 scale with a trem system of nearly any kind.


----------



## buck fever (Jan 19, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> For me, it's an Ibanez Prestige 7 Baritone. Hipshot or Evertune bridge, ebony fretboard, stainless frets, BKP Impulse pickups, reverse headstock. No idea why Ibanez don't current offer a higher priced baritone than the RGIXL7...




Wow! We have almost the same wishlist guitar. 

I want a reverse headstock, 27” XL Prestige style neck, Tight end or Lo-Pro, stereo out, Royal ebony fretboard, emerald or forest green finish w/ matching headstock, white Lundgren or Fishman pickups, finish - matching mirror pick guard.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2021)

Jem 8. Shoot, I’d take a 7v7 at this point. But a Jem 8 would be amazing! But, it’ll never happen. Outside of @pondman ’s shop, anyway.


----------



## landmvrks (Jan 20, 2021)

xzacx said:


> Doesn’t an RGD Uppercut come pretty close? Would get you pretty much everything other than the reverse headstock and you could swap the pickups.


Only 26.5" scale, and yeah, no reverse headstock.


----------



## landmvrks (Jan 20, 2021)

buck fever said:


> Wow! We have almost the same wishlist guitar.
> 
> I want a reverse headstock, 27” XL Prestige style neck, Tight end or Lo-Pro, stereo out, Royal ebony fretboard, emerald or forest green finish w/ matching headstock, white Lundgren or Fishman pickups, finish - matching mirror pick guard.


----------



## Lukhas (Jan 20, 2021)

A Schecter Banshee with passive pickups, a trem... and _*NO*_ Sustainiac. Does the Sustainiac really have to come bundled in with nearly every trem guitar Schecter makes?  Bonus point if it comes with a low-profile Floyd Rose Pro: the neck on the Banshee is already narrower to begin with.


----------



## akinari (Jan 20, 2021)

7 string Ibanez RT.


----------



## crackout (Jan 20, 2021)

I want a 'Lite'-model Les Paul with standard specs in Fireburst.

To my knowledge there are only two 'Lite' releases:
* 2015 Less Plus (no need to talk about 2015 line-up...)
* Custom Lite (not a fan of customs...)


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 20, 2021)

multiscale neckthrough tele style ibanez S guitar.


----------



## Lada The Great (Jan 20, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> No idea why Ibanez don't current offer a higher priced baritone than the RGIXL7...


Ibanez makes RG2027XL Prestige, so there is higher end baritone Ibby available...


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 20, 2021)

Ibanez RGD7421, I GAS'd over that guitar for the longest time and never actually pulled the trigger. It had every spec I could ever ask for (mahogany body, 26.5" scale, hardtail), but I was a coward.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jan 20, 2021)

That pointy V is evil in the best possible way. That M with 1 hum on the bottom looks perfect to me. These are custom shop I assume?


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 20, 2021)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> That pointy V is evil in the best possible way. That M with 1 hum on the bottom looks perfect to me. These are custom shop I assume?


They don't exist.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 20, 2021)

Going to post this as I desperately want to see more H-S guitars and I would buy the hell out of this. 

They just have to change the routing and it's a reality... They don't need to change anything else!


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ibanez AZ with a purple flame maple top, Gold hardware, HSS configuration, pearl white pickguard, maple or ebony fretboard *without middle dot inlays
*
That's all I want for christmas.


----------



## DC23 (Jan 20, 2021)

ThomasUV777 said:


> That's all I want for christmas.



We're only three weeks into 2021 and you're putting in your Christmas wish already?! Bold!


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 20, 2021)

DC23 said:


> We're only three weeks into 2021 and you're putting in your Christmas wish already?! Bold!


----------



## mogar (Jan 20, 2021)

A production Jackson or Charvel star with bolt-on 24 fret roasted maple neck, black sharkfins, satin black or blue body, available in H, HS, or HH config, and a 1000 series floyd. Been gasing for a Star for years but can't justify paying the $5k for a custom and don't want a Gus sig.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 20, 2021)

A Vigier that I can afford


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 20, 2021)

PRS Custom 24-7, standard production (not PS).

A proper 7-8 string strat. 

PRS CU24 Floyd with a pattern wide neck. 

Gibson explorers and V’s without pick guards and that stupid toggle position.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 20, 2021)

USA Jackson Kelly 7-string. I'm not asking that much.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 20, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> Gibson explorers and V’s without pick guards and that stupid toggle position.


With how insanely popular Hetfield made the mid-1980s style Explorer layout (no pickguard, toggle near volume/tone), it's practically criminal that the only longstanding model of it Gibson has kept in their lineup is the Epiphone 1984 Explorer.

Like seriously, I wish they'd at least let ESP bring in some MX-250s and Edwards E-EX-125s without the threat of lawsuit considering Gibson won't ever make it a mainstay in their lineup.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 20, 2021)

That and the shapes are a bit different, plus the control layout.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jan 20, 2021)

Jem777LNG but 8 strings with an inline headstock.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 20, 2021)

PRS Custom 22 Floyd.


----------



## hazimwood (Jan 20, 2021)

Headless V or X


----------



## Wildebeest (Jan 20, 2021)

hazimwood said:


> Headless V or X


Kiesel makes both of those, if you like Kiesel (i do).


----------



## mpexus (Jan 20, 2021)

Ibanez S540 Genesis


----------



## landmvrks (Jan 20, 2021)

Lada The Great said:


> Ibanez makes RG2027XL Prestige, so there is higher end baritone Ibby available...


Floyd rose doesn't count


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 20, 2021)

Ultra big flakes pink sparkle ESP EX, mahogany body, mahogany neck, ebony fingerboard, single bridge hum, extra thin U neck profile, 24 XJ frets, TOM bridge, gold hardware and the propper "Jackson" pointy headstock.

And a matching M1 (same colour and specs) with reversed propper pointy headstock.

And a matching "rounded" V with a cockstock. 

All pink sparkle? Ok... if I am getting the three for free:

Pink sparkle V
Matte black M
Pearl pink matte EX

If I am getting only one the sparkle pink EX

Too specific?


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 20, 2021)

A pro series Double Rhoads guitar.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 20, 2021)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> That pointy V is evil in the best possible way. That M with 1 hum on the bottom looks perfect to me. These are custom shop I assume?



I LOVE the simplicity of single hum but, I know I would miss my split coil bridge+neck tone for cleans. 

Maybe if there was a single hum + Piezo in the bridge i would consider it


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 20, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> I LOVE the simplicity of single hum but, I know I would miss my split coil bridge+neck tone for cleans.
> 
> Maybe if there was a single hum + Piezo in the bridge i would consider it



Just use a chorus pedal for the missing "shine"... or don't play cleans. I mean, old 'tallica cleans are cool... no?


----------



## Viginez (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## mbardu (Jan 20, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> I LOVE the simplicity of single hum but, I know I would miss my split coil bridge+neck tone for cleans.
> 
> Maybe if there was a single hum + Piezo in the bridge i would consider it



You can get a surprising amount of versatility with a great single hum and good electronics (including tone control that actually works).
My first Carvin was single humbucker with an M22, mini-3-way switch (Humbucker/Split/out of phase) and one tone control - and there was very little it could not do.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 20, 2021)

I want a 'down graded' Ibanez FR6UC. Take the Bare Knuckles out, throw cheaper pups in it and sell it for $1200-1300. Ill buy that in the matte black all day.


----------



## gunch (Jan 20, 2021)

but headless


----------



## op1e (Jan 20, 2021)

Like most just a 7 string strat. Candy Apple Red with maple board and 22 frets.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 20, 2021)

Ibanez has gotten so close so may times. I'd like a Prestige S in a nice solid colour (maybe seafoam?) with no pickup rings (and preferably no awful 3 way switch cover). I'd also like the same thing, but an FR.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 20, 2021)

Does ibanez need to do a Mod Shop?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 20, 2021)

mo


Seabeast2000 said:


> Does ibanez need to do a Mod Shop?



YO

THIS MAN

HIRE HIM


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 20, 2021)

Since I’m left handed is say I’d like 95% of all guitars to exist


----------



## MonsterCRX (Jan 20, 2021)

I want a Black 8 string version of a 82 spec Ibanez MC150. I have a 81 MC150 and it's the best made guitar I've touched and plays like butter


----------



## odibrom (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been in love with Ibanez S models since 95 when I bought my first and only one. I'm also in love with my RG2027XVV (not the baritone one). Let's put both in a blender and get a 7 stringer S model with piezos from factory... how about that? Off set dot at 12th fret is OK and a translucent white finish please... please...?


----------



## mbardu (Jan 20, 2021)

Caparison Horus, but with a useable output jack and stainless steel frets in blind fret slots. So close to perfect already...


----------



## olejason (Jan 20, 2021)

I'd LOVE to see other companies do a Mod Shop.


----------



## r33per (Jan 21, 2021)

Two 7s:

Ibanez JS series 7 string
Taylor 7 string acoustics


----------



## foreright (Jan 21, 2021)

r33per said:


> Two 7s:
> 
> Ibanez JS series 7 string
> Taylor 7 string acoustics



Yes - a JS 7 would be my choice too... I have some plans I put together for one that will likely be my next build if I can get the courage together to attempt the carve.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jan 21, 2021)

An import juggernaut ht6/ht7 with the actual BKP pick ups. I'd pay 1200 for one if that's what it would cost to do it.
Outside of that. A PRS SE model with the PRS "M" metal pick ups or an SE version of those with a 25.5 inch scale length and a 10 or 12 inch radius. The holcomb model is quite nice for the money but the 20 inch fretboard is a bit too flat for me. Another one is a production Music Man (both EB and sterling) production Baritone Axis hardtail. As well as a high end speced import veresion of the Sabre guitars in the sterling line. And lastly import versions of Tom Anderson and Suhr models.


----------



## Protestheriphery (Jan 21, 2021)

E II M series with 22 frets, fixed bridge, extra thin u neck profile, SD passive pu's, gloss natural finish. E II Viper with aforementioned specs.


----------



## NotDonVito (Jan 21, 2021)

I want a guitar with a cupholder that balances itself so you don't spill your drink when you move.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 21, 2021)

I wish Alexi Laiho dabbled in 7 strings so he would have a 7 string sig. I know I could just get an E-II or something, or custom shop to do it.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 21, 2021)

I've always wanted a 7 string Jagstang but with 26.5 scale and a Wilkinson trem or a 7 string version of that Page Hamilton sig with the cockstock & brushed aluminium finish.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 21, 2021)

7 string Paul Gilbert ! Absolutely !

Seriously, the one missing....


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 21, 2021)

where are the real dreams?

I have read quickly the comments and a few of them can be achieved. Quite a few is a simple case of "get a warmoth build". Others its a case of a color finish, if thats whats stopping you from your dream guitar, then get it refinish, if its your "ultimate" guitar, then theres no need to worry about resale value. Other comments are more into the "a cheaper version of X", then the guitar does exist, its a matter of finances. Even one which the answer was "jsut change the pickups" 

give me the impossible guitars. The 24 fret Iceman with 3+3 headstock, natural back, thin neck, 16" fb, flame top, binding, no inlays, hardtail, 1" multiscale kind of guitars


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2021)

A-Branger said:


> where are the real dreams?
> 
> I have read quickly the comments and a few of them can be achieved. Quite a few is a simple case of "get a warmoth build". Others its a case of a color finish, if thats whats stopping you from your dream guitar, then get it refinish, if its your "ultimate" guitar, then theres no need to worry about resale value. Other comments are more into the "a cheaper version of X", then the guitar does exist, its a matter of finances. Even one which the answer was "jsut change the pickups"
> 
> give me the impossible guitars. The 24 fret Iceman with 3+3 headstock, natural back, thin neck, 16" fb, flame top, binding, no inlays, hardtail, 1" multiscale kind of guitars


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 21, 2021)

buck fever said:


> Wow! We have almost the same wishlist guitar.
> 
> I want a reverse headstock, 27” XL Prestige style neck, Tight end or Lo-Pro, stereo out, Royal ebony fretboard, emerald or forest green finish w/ matching headstock, white Lundgren or Fishman pickups, finish - matching mirror pick guard.



Axe Palace has done a few RGD 26.5” scale limited runs with similar specs. Like the matte road flare red RGD7 string


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 21, 2021)

I would want ultimate Coheed and Cambria tribute explorer as they made me love explorers

soooo basically this aesthetic BUT hot rodded




Mahogany body but add maple cap.

Make it a baritone 28" scale neck through 3 piece maple neck, with volute.
Richlite board with stainless steel frets black binding on fretboard with blue luminlay side dots.
12th fret MOP inlay of the dragonfly



For pickups throw an EMG Het Set in. 
Callanham steel bridge and tailpiece and hipshot locking tuners.

oh and make the input jack recessed on the back.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jan 22, 2021)

A-Branger said:


> where are the real dreams?
> 
> I have read quickly the comments and a few of them can be achieved. Quite a few is a simple case of "get a warmoth build". Others its a case of a color finish, if thats whats stopping you from your dream guitar, then get it refinish, if its your "ultimate" guitar, then theres no need to worry about resale value. Other comments are more into the "a cheaper version of X", then the guitar does exist, its a matter of finances. Even one which the answer was "jsut change the pickups"
> 
> give me the impossible guitars. The 24 fret Iceman with 3+3 headstock, natural back, thin neck, 16" fb, flame top, binding, no inlays, hardtail, 1" multiscale kind of guitars


I mean I wouldn't mind a PRS custom 24 baritone scale with a single Bareknuckle Ragnorok on the bridge. Roasted swamp ash body, private stock curly flame maple top with sage dragon's breathe finish. Roasted flamed maple neck and fretboard. 10 inch radius with the pattern thin neck carve and a hip shot hardtail.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2021)

gunch said:


>




oooooooohhhhhhh!!!

take the bevels out and its a beauty


----------



## Wucan (Jan 22, 2021)

A neck-through EBMM JP that still looks like a strat


----------



## buck fever (Jan 22, 2021)

Geetarguy said:


> Axe Palace has done a few RGD 26.5” scale limited runs with similar specs. Like the matte road flare red RGD7 string




They have, I have one of them. I just can’t stand the RGD shape or neck.


----------



## angl2k (Jan 22, 2021)

I wish there was an E-II Horizon with Evertune that's not in a matte finish... maybe that Andromeda finish.

Although the MH-1000 ET in Snow White comes really close!


----------



## jbaxter (Jan 22, 2021)

A baritone JP7. 27 or 28 inch scale. I know petrucci had some baritone 6's a while back, but I honestly don't think he'd ever do a baritone 7. Not with an 8 string on the horizon at least.


----------



## Millul (Jan 22, 2021)

Ultra neck, fixed bridge Ibanez RG Prestige with stainless steel frets, locking tuners, 22 frets, H-S pickup config.
Possibly, snow white, FB could be either ebony or maple, no issues for me.
Flamed maple neck and reverse (matching) HS as a bonus.

Same spec would work as well for and ESP M-II, but i find the RG body to be more comfy (especially the arm rest)


----------



## op1e (Jan 22, 2021)

Triple-J said:


> I've always wanted a 7 string Jagstang but with 26.5 scale and a Wilkinson trem or a 7 string version of that Page Hamilton sig with the cockstock & brushed aluminium finish.


I been thinking of doing it with my Affinity Jazzmaster. Just need an extra wide neck, change the bridge and have a new pick guard and nut cut.


----------



## Pippo (Jan 24, 2021)

Fujigen made RGA with following specs:

Ash body w/ flame maple top in violet black burst
Super wizard HP neck w/ reverse matching headstock
Ebony fretboard w/ wedge sharktooth inlays
Original Edge or low-pro Edge
HH config
Angled input jack
Single volume knob p/p
3-way blade

Would be named RGAR5220AFMDX-VBB


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 24, 2021)

A-Branger said:


> give me the impossible guitars. The 24 fret Iceman with 3+3 headstock, natural back, thin neck, 16" fb, flame top, binding, no inlays, hardtail, 1" multiscale kind of guitars


Headless, 8 strings, custom body carve, 23.5-26.5" escale to my specs, wide string spacing, thick D neck carve, Cycfi pickup & Infinity sustainer.


----------



## Wucan (Jan 24, 2021)

InfinityCollision said:


> Headless, 8 strings, custom body carve, 23.5-26.5" escale to my specs, wide string spacing, thick D neck carve, Cycfi pickup & Infinity sustainer.



This one actually gets pretty close!


----------



## Vyn (Jan 24, 2021)

A Lo-Pro equipped Iceman 7. I don't care about the colour or pu combo, just give me that.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 24, 2021)

Wucan said:


> This one actually gets pretty close!


Cycfi hardware is the dealbreaker here - Infinity still isn't available. If that wasn't a factor I would've gotten myself a custom or at least one of those Agile headless guitars and called it a day a long time ago.


----------



## Wucan (Jan 24, 2021)

InfinityCollision said:


> Cycfi hardware is the dealbreaker here - Infinity still isn't available. If that wasn't a factor I would've gotten myself a custom or at least one of those Agile headless guitars and called it a day a long time ago.


Just wondering, why such a short scale for the lighter strings?


----------



## buck fever (Jan 25, 2021)

Vyn said:


> A Lo-Pro equipped Iceman 7. I don't care about the colour or pu combo, just give me that.




This, but with a reverse RG style headstock and a XL 27” neck.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 25, 2021)

buck fever said:


> This, but with a reverse RG style headstock and a XL 27” neck.



Baby steps. Get the 3x3 headstock and the 25.5" scale to draw in the masses to make it a hit, THEN the reverse headstock XL version.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 25, 2021)

Wucan said:


> Just wondering, why such a short scale for the lighter strings?


I add one low and one high string, rather than two low strings. Too high for a given scale and strings start breaking - for standard scales this usually starts around high A, lower for baritones. Short scale is safer for tuning up. The guitar you linked was built with similar ideas in mind, as mentioned in the description.

I've been playing A4 at 25.5" lately using a NYXL string, so I'm not as committed to that scale as I was when I started drafting this guitar 7-8 years ago. NYXLs and EB M-Steels didn't exist then. Might go longer so I can stretch the bass side a bit, but not needing to rely on special strings is nice too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 25, 2021)

An Ibanez RG double neck production model. They're done it with the S and even a Xiphos but I don't recall an RG, at least not one I'm aware of.

I'd love an RG version of a 540STN, 24 frets, 6/12 string setup, 6 string with Edge trem.

I wouldn't mind a triple neck with the extra neck being fretless and sustainer pickup but that's too much to ask.


----------



## Jeries (Jan 25, 2021)

that Stephen carpenter signature 8 string model the stef-b8

FINALLY in the pink he keeps toting' around and showin' off, because he knows in order to get that perfect, perfect 8 string from the eSp custom shop in pink would cost close to $2k more than sticker (or definitely what I paid for)





it doesn't need to have the Floyd, in fact, I would prefer hipshot on my 8 strings, but the b8 is the most amazing 8 string to date that I've played (and I played almost allllll of them except for some very fine and obscure independent, European luthiers), and nothing comes close to the ESP custom shop, so that's my 2 cents


----------



## buck fever (Jan 25, 2021)

Jeries said:


> that Stephen carpenter signature 8 string model the stef-b8
> 
> FINALLY in the pink he keeps toting' around and showin' off, because he knows in order to get that perfect, perfect 8 string from the eSp custom shop in pink would cost close to $2k more than sticker (or definitely what I paid for)
> 
> ...



Totally agree. Just sold mine and regretted it immediately.


----------



## Jeries (Jan 25, 2021)

buck fever said:


> Totally agree. Just sold mine and regretted it immediately.


dude!? You had a pink B8 and you SOLD it! I mean the horizon Strat style body with that bevel, its the most beautiful super Strat to me, and then the ESP headstock and neck design are only slightly approached by Ibanez andjackson , but ESP is just numero uno man.....its the only custom shop I would spend the money for (except for an Oni lol)

I don't meant to be a prick, but please give me some pics of that, I gotta see it!


----------



## Wucan (Jan 25, 2021)

InfinityCollision said:


> I add one low and one high string, rather than two low strings. Too high for a given scale and strings start breaking - for standard scales this usually starts around high A, lower for baritones. Short scale is safer for tuning up. The guitar you linked was built with similar ideas in mind, as mentioned in the description.
> 
> I've been playing A4 at 25.5" lately using a NYXL string, so I'm not as committed to that scale as I was when I started drafting this guitar 7-8 years ago. NYXLs and EB M-Steels didn't exist then. Might go longer so I can stretch the bass side a bit, but not needing to rely on special strings is nice too.



Intriguing, never thought of adding a high string to an 8! The upper frets on the higher strings must get very cramped, though. One of my mains is a Mustang and it's kinda hard to do anything past the 17th fret...


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2021)

Disclaimer: my ideas are all doomed.

Long ago, I pestered Parker to make a Fly Deluxe or Classic as a seven string. I'd still love such a thing to exist. Now I'd be super happy just to see regular ones back in production. Turns out that Parker kind of half took my advice, then went bankrupt... ☹

A production headless travel guitar where everything is minimal, it fits in an overhead bag, and doesn't cost an arm and a leg, would be cool. Like a short scale Steinberger...

A guitar with a hexaphonic output that tabs everything you play.

A production microtonal guitar (Ibanez made one once, but I missed the window).

A production subcontra bass, where everything that applies to bass guitar is extrapolated, that is, super wide string spacing, super long scale, ultra beefy pickups, etc.

A production eight string with a high A...



InfinityCollision said:


> I add one low and one high string, rather than two low strings. Too high for a given scale and strings start breaking - for standard scales this usually starts around high A, lower for baritones. Short scale is safer for tuning up. The guitar you linked was built with similar ideas in mind, as mentioned in the description.
> 
> I've been playing A4 at 25.5" lately using a NYXL string, so I'm not as committed to that scale as I was when I started drafting this guitar 7-8 years ago. NYXLs and EB M-Steels didn't exist then. Might go longer so I can stretch the bass side a bit, but not needing to rely on special strings is nice too.


Late to the party, but 24" will usually work for A4, if you use a toploader bridge and keep bends reasonable. 23.75" gets you a little more leeway, but honestly not much with bending. I wouldn't worry about going shorter than 23.5", but I've seen plenty of customs out there go back to 22". It's just my opinion, but 23"-26" is verging on uncomfortable unless the perpendicular fret is really low and you don't do any sweep picking up high.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 25, 2021)

if i were to be vaguely realistic (no neckthru multiscale explorers...)

8-string baritone versions of the revamped Epiphone Prophecy Extura & Flying V with gloss black finish, white pickguards & gold hardware. bonus points for unfinished neck but doubt Epi would go for that

7 or 8 string black/yellow bevel Jackson RR24, single-active pickup, abalone sharkfins, gold floyd

7 string purple/white crackle Jackson Kelly, maple fretboard, black sharkfins, zebra passives, gold lopro Floyd.

8 string ESP EX w/24 frets. I would buy this instantly regardless of the other specs


----------



## jbaxter (Jan 25, 2021)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> 7 string purple/white crackle Jackson Kelly, maple fretboard, black sharkfins, zebra passives, gold lopro Floyd.
> 
> 8 string ESP EX w/24 frets. I would buy this instantly regardless of the other specs



Oh man sign me the fuck up. I didn't even know how much I wanted these until just now.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 25, 2021)

Wucan said:


> Intriguing, never thought of adding a high string to an 8! The upper frets on the higher strings must get very cramped, though. One of my mains is a Mustang and it's kinda hard to do anything past the 17th fret...


I don't play that far up the neck much anyway, but the 24th fret on the A4 string would basically just be like a 25th fret on standard scales.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 25, 2021)

bostjan said:


> (...)
> 
> A guitar with a hexaphonic output that tabs everything you play.
> 
> (...)



You know that Guitar MIDI like the Roland stuff can do that kind of shit. Roland had a module called GI20 that could eventually allow that, since you could connect it to a computer and then you could feed Sibelius (for example) with the MIDI signal from the guitar... The 13 pin connection is not the MIDI signal, it's just the 6 individual strings plus ON/OFF function switches and volume values. The audio to MIDI conversion is made at the modules and pedalboards...

Terratec also had the AXION module that could eventually export the guitar MIDI signal and Yamaha also played the Guitar MIDI game...


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2021)

odibrom said:


> You know that Guitar MIDI like the Roland stuff can do that kind of shit. Roland had a module called GI20 that could eventually allow that, since you could connect it to a computer and then you could feed Sibelius (for example) with the MIDI signal from the guitar... The 13 pin connection is not the MIDI signal, it's just the 6 individual strings plus ON/OFF function switches and volume values. The audio to MIDI conversion is made at the modules and pedalboards...
> 
> Terratec also had the AXION module that could eventually export the guitar MIDI signal and Yamaha also played the Guitar MIDI game...


I've tried one of the Axion modules and I have that Yamaha monstrosity. Neither of them worked as salesmen led me to believe. The tech seemed to be there, but it wasn't possible to configure it to output tabs while you played with any software that I could find at the time. I have a couple 13 pin out guitars, so I'm all ears if there's anything modern that can definitely do that.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 25, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I've tried one of the Axion modules and I have that Yamaha monstrosity. Neither of them worked as salesmen led me to believe. The tech seemed to be there, but it wasn't possible to configure it to output tabs while you played with any software that I could find at the time. I have a couple 13 pin out guitars, so I'm all ears if there's anything modern that can definitely do that.


Fishman Tripleplay does this apparently.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 25, 2021)

I would kill for a fixed-bridge JP. Even moreso if it was a neck-through.


----------



## kamello (Jan 25, 2021)

Ibanez RGD Shape, Prestige series, reverse headstock, H-S pickup config, 25.5 scale, compound radius (10 to 14 would be nice) Tight end bridge or Edge, full rosewood neck
Even photoshopped one which probably I'll end up doing (although with cheaper specs and whatever hardware I can get my hands on)

would love it in a RG5120 style finish (ash top, trans blue but with a metallic/marble look) but there is no way I can do that in photoshop 





the thing is, I love H-S-S Strat sounds, but I prefer Ibanez overall feel





jephjacques said:


> I would kill for a fixed-bridge JP. Even moreso if it was a neck-through.



damn, this too, make it a JPX shape too and Im sold.
JPX Shape, 7 string, fanned fret (25.5 - 27) would stretch the dream a bit more (pun not intended)


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 25, 2021)

Def agree with the lo pro reverse headstock 7 string iceman and the PGM7 already mentioned.
Only other i can think of is the Richie Kotzen Electric Joy Ibanez Tele. I love that guitar so much or a full on production model (not a limited run) of Vai's Bruno Universe that i wouldn't need a 2nd mortgage to afford





Edit: Or a 7 string ESP Lynch Skulls & Snakes


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 25, 2021)

A Korean Strandberg for sub 2k with the Modular Nut instead of a zero fret. 

The H/0 might turn out to be my ideal headless, but I literally asked the Strandberg booth about if that was on the roadmap for years and then the avenues where you could get the modular nut all shut down.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 25, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> A Korean Strandberg for sub 2k with the Modular Nut instead of a zero fret.
> 
> The H/0 might turn out to be my ideal headless, but I literally asked the Strandberg booth about if that was on the roadmap for years and then the avenues where you could get the modular nut all shut down.


Another thing to add to the list of things that make Strandberg cool but are totally unavailable:

Varbergs
Baritone hybrid
8 string trems
Modular nuts


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 25, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Another thing to add to the list of things that make Strandberg cool but are totally unavailable:
> 
> Varbergs
> Baritone hybrid
> ...



The Varberg too fuck man I forgot about those, did you ever see if those Wired Guitarist Varberg run guitars were produced? I don't remember seeing a single one up for resale since then.


----------



## jco5055 (Jan 25, 2021)

Somewhere Ola went from a dude with a vision to make the ultimate "Future" guitar just became a businessman basically


----------



## StevenC (Jan 25, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> The Varberg too fuck man I forgot about those, did you ever see if those Wired Guitarist Varberg run guitars were produced? I don't remember seeing a single one up for resale since then.


I definitely saw one burl top Varberg 7 with the right specs to have been from that run, but I have no idea what happened otherwise. I think it was just before the demise of the Swedish production too. Anybody ever ask Mehtab?


----------



## Forkface (Jan 25, 2021)

i find myself wishing for finishes more than actual features.
I wish Slate Blue glow was part of the PRS core color list.
also i wish the Nick Johnston usa sig was made in the pink color that they use on the imports...


----------



## Forkface (Jan 25, 2021)

oh, and i wish ESP USA would do cockstocks :/
or, alternatively. i wish the ESP original series horizon came with a hipshot style bridge instead of a TOM


----------



## odibrom (Jan 25, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I've tried one of the Axion modules and I have that Yamaha monstrosity. Neither of them worked as salesmen led me to believe. The tech seemed to be there, but it wasn't possible to configure it to output tabs while you played with any software that I could find at the time. I have a couple 13 pin out guitars, so I'm all ears if there's anything modern that can definitely do that.



Have you tried the Roland GI20: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=182239027311 ?

@StevenC the fishman tripleplay is not compatible with the 13 pin thing, is it? Doesn't it connect wireless to a USB pen into a PC/Mac/Ipad to inject MIDI directly into the DAW or other synth software?

I must say I never played with MIDI guitars except for brief moments at a store, it's cool...


----------



## StevenC (Jan 25, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Have you tried the Roland GI20: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=182239027311 ?
> 
> @StevenC the fishman tripleplay is not compatible with the 13 pin thing, is it? Doesn't it connect wireless to a USB pen into a PC/Mac/Ipad to inject MIDI directly into the DAW or other synth sofware?
> 
> I must say I never played with MIDI guitars except for brief moments at a store, it's cool...


Yep, that's the idea. You can send it other places over bluetooth like the pedal they have. 13 pin is Boss/Roland's proprietary thing as far as I'm aware.


----------



## narad (Jan 25, 2021)

This used to exist, but shouldn't it exist again?


----------



## kamello (Jan 25, 2021)

Forkface said:


> i find myself wishing for finishes more than actual features.
> I wish Slate Blue glow was part of the PRS core color list.



my god those things are beautiful


----------



## odibrom (Jan 25, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Yep, that's the idea. You can send it other places over bluetooth like the pedal they have. 13 pin is Boss/Roland's proprietary thing as far as I'm aware.



The Terratec Axion and the Graphtech Hexaphonic/Ghost preamp are both Roland compatible and I think that Yamaha is on the 13 PIN connector as well...


----------



## StevenC (Jan 25, 2021)

narad said:


> This used to exist, but shouldn't it exist again?


Order some


----------



## broj15 (Jan 25, 2021)

Bolt on SG with 25.5" scale and a fixed bridge that isn't a wrap around or TOM.


----------



## Goatfork (Jan 25, 2021)

7/8 string Jackson Kelly. Hardtail (hipshot, ideally). 27"+.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 25, 2021)

7-string SG with 24 frets, 25.5" scale, and OFR.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 26, 2021)

Import Rick Toone’s.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 26, 2021)

A Jackson/Charvel Criss Oliva signature would be lovely. Zebra print or the Skulls graphic or the blue gargoyle one


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 26, 2021)

jbaxter said:


> Oh man sign me the fuck up. I didn't even know how much I wanted these until just now.



They're both 100% on my CS bucket list. I'd tune the Kelly a half step up with 4 unwound strings and be the Vektor of 80s power metal

Dont usually care for matte finishes or TOMs but this with 2 more frets, 1 more string and gold hardware, hnnngggg


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 26, 2021)

A-Branger said:


> where are the real dreams?
> 
> I have read quickly the comments and a few of them can be achieved. Quite a few is a simple case of "get a warmoth build". Others its a case of a color finish, if thats whats stopping you from your dream guitar, then get it refinish, if its your "ultimate" guitar, then theres no need to worry about resale value. Other comments are more into the "a cheaper version of X", then the guitar does exist, its a matter of finances. Even one which the answer was "jsut change the pickups"
> 
> give me the impossible guitars. The 24 fret Iceman with 3+3 headstock, natural back, thin neck, 16" fb, flame top, binding, no inlays, hardtail, 1" multiscale kind of guitars



Yep, except for an AANJ.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 26, 2021)

this esp custom strat in 6 7 and 8 strings with a straight bridge pickup and a transblack flame maple pickguard


----------



## cab07 (Jan 26, 2021)

Ibanez Xiphos, all they way, every day.
Best guitar shape ever. I'm fortunate to have bought one when it was available.

Still drooling over the 7 string and 27 fret versions...


----------



## jco5055 (Jan 26, 2021)

cab07 said:


> Ibanez Xiphos, all they way, every day.
> Best guitar shape ever. I'm fortunate to have bought one when it was available.
> 
> Still drooling over the 7 string and 27 fret versions...



How's the neck dive? I always heard it was horrendous


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2021)

A 22 fret Soloist with a TOM neck angle and top-mounted Floyd.


----------



## Luchilleus (Jan 26, 2021)

Strandberg Varberg in the $2k range. They started out at $3800 before they were discontinued. Currently there's only one on reverb for the low low price of $26k.


----------



## jbaxter (Jan 26, 2021)

Luchilleus said:


> Strandberg Varberg in the $2k range. They started out at $3800 before they were discontinued. Currently there's only one on reverb for the low low price of $26k.


When I last asked Ola about the possibility of a production Varberg, this is what he said: "I hope we'll get there one day! It's such a complex build, so it is a major project to implement in a factory setting."

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/Strandberg/comments/ketis0/official_strandberg_participation/gg4va9l/


----------



## The Mirror (Jan 26, 2021)

A Tele-style PRS SE.

I am somewhat of a pure PRS player at the moment but since they offer no Telecaster type in the SE price-range I went to Charvel.


----------



## Screwhead (Jan 26, 2021)

8 string BC Rich Beast w/Beast head, 27-30", a single fanned Seymour Duncan Invader in the bridge, fanned Evertune, with the only controls being a two position on/off toggle.


----------



## cab07 (Jan 27, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> How's the neck dive? I always heard it was horrendous


Unfortunately that is true, I have no idea why they'd let a guitar out of the factory like that. 
The good news is it's easily fixable by drilling a new hole for moving the strap button. After that fix it's great for standing. 
Besides that the neck and neck access to high frets is the most comfortable ever - I have about 10 guitars. 
The biggest strength of the Xiphos for my use is actually sitting down in stupid positions. It seems to work and be comfortable no matter the unhealthy lazy position you take on the couch. It beats the RR and Flying V by miles for the classical position. The regular on the knee position is just a s comfortable. And it looks really slick imho.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 27, 2021)

cab07 said:


> Still drooling over the 7 string and 27 fret versions...



https://reverb.com/item/35147902-ibanez-xpt-707-xiphos-2008-chameleon - here's one on the edge of nonsense expensive...


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 27, 2021)

26.5" or 27" scale Schecter Keith Merrow artist 6 string in Sea Foam Green.... 


... now I have depressed myself....


Would the Schecter custom shop do this??


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 27, 2021)

A-Branger said:


> where are the real dreams?
> 
> I have read quickly the comments and a few of them can be achieved. Quite a few is a simple case of "get a warmoth build". Others its a case of a color finish, if thats whats stopping you from your dream guitar, then get it refinish, if its your "ultimate" guitar, then theres no need to worry about resale value. Other comments are more into the "a cheaper version of X", then the guitar does exist, its a matter of finances. Even one which the answer was "jsut change the pickups"
> 
> give me the impossible guitars. The 24 fret Iceman with 3+3 headstock, natural back, thin neck, 16" fb, flame top, binding, no inlays, hardtail, 1" multiscale kind of guitars



-Flat fretboard (no radius)
-Zero Fret
-Richilite Fretboard
-Ultra thin Wizard profile with NO TAPER (stays the same thickness and shape for the whole length of the neck)
-Vigier-style carbon fiber reinforcement with NO truss rod at all
-SS Frets
-Custom inlay art by Daemoness guitars 
-24 fret with flawless upper fret access
-Chambered Ash body
-Evertune Trem version when it finally comes out
-Locking tuners
-Body design similar to a Padalka Neptune


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 27, 2021)

Vegetta said:


> 26.5" or 27" scale Schecter Keith Merrow artist 6 string in Sea Foam Green....
> 
> 
> ... now I have depressed myself....
> ...


Ping them and ask. My understanding is they will do anything.


----------



## Samark (Jan 27, 2021)

It didn't exist so had it made by RAN. Think it arrived in 2016 - time flies
Have never been happy with the quilt or the finish though. Custom guitars hey


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 28, 2021)

Esp horizon

Black, no binding
Ebony fretboard, with those block inlays on the side of the fretboard, and glow in the dark side dots. Neck with a natural satin finish. White binding around the neck and headstock.

80's esp lawsuit headstock (this is the most important part)

24,75" neck

Non recessed Floyd, black chrome hardware, TOM neck angle.

Seymour Duncan distortion in bridge, hotrails in neck, with coil split.

Locking tuners (preferably Schaller).

Stainless steel jumbo frets

22 frets

Alder body, maple neck.

Would basically look like this but with black chrome hardware and a shorter neck


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 28, 2021)

My wish would be a 7-string 26.5" scale flat top Death Kelly or a 7-string 26.5" scale flat top BC Rich Mockingbird. I love the Virgin shape, and used to own one too, but at 26.5" scale the neck dive would be just too much, though I imagine it would be significant too on the Mockingbird.


Rev.


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 28, 2021)

Samark said:


> It didn't exist so had it made by RAN. Think it arrived in 2016 - time flies
> Have never been happy with the quilt or the finish though. Custom guitars hey
> 
> View attachment 89515
> View attachment 89514


OMG dude that is beautiful. Probably my favorite translucent white quilt I’ve seen To date, not thatI’ve seen too many.


----------



## oldbulllee (Jan 28, 2021)

currently, well anything in my property.
i'm guitarless for 2 years now.
sucks.
don't see one coming in near future.
shit country, shit job, shit economy, and my own plethora of shitty decisions.
sad.
just yesterday i went to this guy to get my laptop fixed, and he had some no name acoustic there. did it feel nice to fiddle with it for a while... fuck i miss it.


----------



## AceZenith (Jan 31, 2021)

A seven string semi-hollow/acoustic, preferably an Ibanez or Gretsch with a mahogany body, maple neck and top with a piezo system for acoustic or a p90 and piezo for a semi-hollow.


----------



## Ike! (Feb 3, 2021)

An 8 string bolt on guitar (Aristides 080 Shape) in shell pink with user adjustable nut and tuning holes to fit whatever string gauges I want (say from .190 all the way to .58!). I also would like the ability to swap necks with different scale length and possibly even a multi-scale neck! My wood choices would be a wenge neck and ebony fingerboard! Pickups would be seymour duncan jupiter in the bridge and sentient in the neck! finally it'll have a floyd rose bridge!


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 3, 2021)

without getting too specific, I want a 7 string, multiscale, tremolo bridge "ergonomic" guitar that is basically like what if Strandberg had lived up to the hype of being the "future guitar" with excellent build quality, for either like $4k max production models or an Aristides/Anderson like semi-custom only production that would only go up to maybe like $6k max for the absolute fanciest finishes/woods (not counting true custom requests not available from drop downs), but a "normal" build would probably be $3-4k new.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 3, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> without getting too specific, I want a 7 string, multiscale, tremolo bridge "ergonomic" guitar that is basically like what if Strandberg had lived up to the hype of being the "future guitar" with excellent build quality, for either like $4k max production models or an Aristides/Anderson like semi-custom only production that would only go up to maybe like $6k max for the absolute fanciest finishes/woods (not counting true custom requests not available from drop downs), but a "normal" build would probably be $3-4k new.



let's all buy Aristides.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 3, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> let's all buy Aristides.



Well I know Aristides does hit those basic features with the headless models, I need to try one first though because after owning two other models the neck profile is too thin for me and it does suffer from that "too perfect/no soul" kinda thing


----------



## Strobe (Feb 3, 2021)

EBMM JP model but *with a fixed bridge*. Just looking for a non-Trem JP model.


----------



## Jeries (Feb 3, 2021)

Strobe said:


> EBMM JP model but *with a fixed bridge*. Just looking for a non-Trem JP model.


To be fair, that's not a huge obstacle to either completely block or temporarily manipulate
the options are many, and your choice to explore. but if that's the only thing holding back a JP buy, i say get the JP, and you wont regret it (the JP XI-7 string)


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 3, 2021)

An Aries 7 the entirety of whose building process I won't spend going "Oh geez...am I gonna get one of the bad ones? That would just be my luck. Why did I do this? I could've put that money toward a house... or a Warmoth..."


----------



## Fis:Destroyer (Feb 4, 2021)

I’d love to have a Gretsch Electromatic as a 7-string with a bigsby trem, at a26.5 scale.


----------



## Strobe (Feb 5, 2021)

Jeries said:


> To be fair, that's not a huge obstacle to either completely block or temporarily manipulate
> the options are many, and your choice to explore. but if that's the only thing holding back a JP buy, i say get the JP, and you wont regret it (the JP XI-7 string)



Very true! I own two actually - a JP15 and a JP7. I do not have them blocked. I like trems, they are just only something I want sometimes. I would consider a 3rd if this was out there! Mostly I want a guitar that I can more quickly change tunings on while playing - and the other specs and features of the JP models I love.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE (Feb 6, 2021)

Hardtail Prestige RGA 7. If I was dreaming it up for myself it'd have Fishmans and a roasted maple neck/board, but I'd be happy with whatever.


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 6, 2021)

Strats with a Robbie Robertson type pickup configuration (middle pickup moved/slanted next to bridge pickup). 

I love Strats, but it's the only guitar I have with a middle pickup and I feel it'll get in the way of my picking from time to time. However, I don't wanna have a Strat in the future without a middle pickup since I love combining the middle pickup with either the bridge or neck pickup.

So my solution which realistically is Robbie's, is to move the middle pickup out of the way. He has his middle pickup next to the bridge, but I wanna get creative and have it shifted over to the neck pickup.


----------



## XPT707FX (Feb 6, 2021)

A 7 string Jackson Kelly with a Floyd Rose


----------



## exo (Feb 6, 2021)

7 string headless 24.75-26.5” multiscale Warlock....at a “pre current round of guitar price inflation” price point. 

I mean, this is TOTALLY the “SSO Pipe Dream” thread, right?


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 16, 2021)

I've got two

7 String Jackson SL2H in colors other than black or white:
EBMM JP control layout
Stainless steel frets (already a custom shop option)
5 piece roasted maple + walnut neck + graphite reinforcement (Overkill? Impossible? I hate neck movement)
Oil finished neck
Richlite fretboard with no inlays
Reverse pointy headstock
All titanium hardware, because... fuck it, why not? 

Aristedes H/0 7:
EBMM JP control layout
25" - 26.5" scale
Tremolo

Now that I think of it, the latter might be a possibility aside from changing the scale length. The former would cost eleventy billion dollars and the custom shop would probably turn me down. Though, Joe Williams builds most of the wilder stuff there and perhaps he'd take an interest.


----------



## Justaguitarist (Feb 24, 2021)

Probably an HSH 7 string headless guitar with Fishman Fluence Tosin Abasi pickups and the Fishman fluence single coil in the middle. A roasted maple neck and fretboard, a flame maple top with a blue satin finish, stainless steel frets, an headless hipshot trem and the Balaguer anomaly body shape. That would be my dream guitar probably. Idk my taste might change over time but that´s pretty much it. The scale lenght would be 26.5´´
Also it would be preferably made in Japan but that´s not necessary.
So yeah, that´s my dream guitar.


----------



## John (Feb 24, 2021)

24 fret semi-hollow PRS guitars are interesting, but it would be great if they were also made along with 7 and 8 string guitars variants.
Those have yet to be done in regards to their production models, certainly for the CE and core lines.


----------



## Doug Craft (Feb 25, 2021)

Ibanez S model 7 with neck through and a nice trem unit. And a 7 string Gretsch semi hollow and Gibson 7 string options with trems.

Where have all the whammies gone? Long time passing... (I know drop tuning has killed them off)


----------



## Justaguitarist (Feb 26, 2021)

I would love if any brand did an hsh 7 string with a hardtail bridge. Preferably Ibanez and preferably from the Prestige Line. Also preferably a roasted maple neck and fretboard.


----------



## chris9 (Feb 26, 2021)

Ibanez LGN Reverse-Verse


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 26, 2021)

10 string with an high A
Maple fretboard
Multiscale 30"-27" (I'm very happy with the upper side of the fretboard of my RG2228, very comfortable, and it compensates for loads of frets)
30 frets (violin range)
semi-scalloped (only on unwounded strings but all fretboard, it would help bends with high tension)
semi fretless (on the 3 bottom strings after 12th fret, you don't use that section for chords anyway)
Floating bridge with piezo saddles
3 output jacks (regular, piezo splitted circuit for piezo and midi)
semi-chambered body
big inlay made in multiple materials between fret 9 and 15, off centered dots in curving Z pattern
shape in the style of ESP FRX
7 piece neck through body
burl maple carved top
swamp ash body
mahogany bottom
reverse headstock 3 tuner top, 7 bottom
1 passive pick-up articulated but not very hot, 1 volume, 1 volume toggle button (like Buckethead)


----------



## Pat (Feb 26, 2021)

Mahogany Star with natural flame maple top, reverse headstock, floyd rose, single coil in the neck humbucker in the bridge, roasted maple neck, ebony fretboard, no fret markers, 22 frets


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 27, 2021)

I guess some more offerings with medium/medium jumbo frets. I just seem to move faster on them


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 3, 2021)

i dont ask for much, but it doesn't seem to exist in standard guitars currently:
single cut body
24 frets stainless steel frets
easy access to upper frets
both bridge and neck pickup
triple binding 
ebony board
snow/alpine white finish 
no inlays, or block inlays
chunky neck
fixed tail
24.75 scale

carvin/keisel is there, sure, but not standard.
balaguer is there, but not standard.
LTD Eclipse is there, but not 24 stainless steel. of if they do, then its missing neck pickup, or binding, or something else


----------



## Lemur (Mar 4, 2021)

Ibanez rga shape
7 string
reverse headstock
fishman fluence modern
swamp ash body
maple neck and board
24 stainless steel frets
26.5 in scale length
locking tuners
hipshot bridge
no inlays 
some sort of dark green burst finish, or just a simple black or white solid color.

I would kill to have a guitar with these specs


----------



## mmr007 (Mar 16, 2021)

LTD versions of these two guitars. I think these are the only Lynch and Hammett sigs that heven't been released


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Mar 16, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 91554
> View attachment 91555
> 
> 
> LTD versions of these two guitars. I think these are the only Lynch and Hammett sigs that heven't been released



ooooooohh that second one is tasty af, man has great taste in guitars


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 17, 2021)

Man, i forgot about that Lynch Skulls n Snakes, cool axe.


----------



## Protestheriphery (Mar 17, 2021)

Im a big fan of hardtail hh superstrats with 22 frets and really basic aesthetics. Also 3 way toggle switch. Super straightforward. Maybe something like:

Ibanez Prestige RG652FX GK with ebony board, black hardware.

E II M II NT (hipshot bridge, bkp model) alder/maple construction, instead of mahogany/maple. Brown sunburst or gloss black finish, plain look on back of neck. Center dot inlays instead of offset.


----------



## Justaguitarist (Mar 17, 2021)

Protestheriphery said:


> Im a big fan of hardtail hh superstrats with 22 frets and really basic aesthetics. Also 3 way toggle switch. Super straightforward. Maybe something like:
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RG652FX GK with ebony board, black hardware.
> 
> E II M II NT (hipshot bridge, bkp model) alder/maple construction, instead of mahogany/maple. Brown sunburst or gloss black finish, plain look on back of neck. Center dot inlays instead of offset.



I´m in favour of all you said except for 22 frets. I prefer 24 frets. Also, HSH is a bit better. But yeah superstrats and basic aesthetics are neat.


----------



## Glades (Mar 17, 2021)

XIPHOS
Neck through, fixed bridge, reverse headstock, bridge pu only, flat ВLдСК


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 17, 2021)

Lefty 7 and 8 string Iceman models


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 18, 2021)

The Ibanez FR6UC Prestige in 7 string version. Maybe with a black pickguard. Preferrably under 1k€


----------



## TOM4S (Mar 18, 2021)

This guitar exists but doesnt exist. Gibson are too expensive but I would buy this one if they do a general sig.


----------



## landmvrks (Mar 18, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 91554
> View attachment 91555
> 
> 
> LTD versions of these two guitars. I think these are the only Lynch and Hammett sigs that heven't been released


15 year old me loves these, huge Kirk fan back in the day.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Musiscience (Mar 22, 2021)

That, or a lime green sparkle neckthrough telecaster.


----------



## mmr007 (Mar 22, 2021)

ok...I feel stupid. I just posted above that I wanted an LTD version of the Lynch Skulls and Snakes because I had never seen one or evidence of one...ESP only. Apparently there is one. Made one year only. And I found one for sale. It's within my price range...and I don't actually want it now that I can get it. So I am both misinformed and apparently not serious in my convictions so here is what I want...it is very simple....are you listening guitar...um God...maker of guitar making decisions.

I want a LTD Hanneman with DOT inlays. No nazi related stuff on the fretboard. DOT effing inlays. Then I will buy several and be happy. I think others would too.


----------



## tarzegetakizerd (Mar 23, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> ok...I feel stupid. I just posted above that I wanted an LTD version of the Lynch Skulls and Snakes because I had never seen one or evidence of one...ESP only. Apparently there is one. Made one year only. And I found one for sale. It's within my price range...and I don't actually want it now that I can get it. So I am both misinformed and apparently not serious in my convictions so here is what I want...it is very simple....are you listening guitar...um God...maker of guitar making decisions.
> 
> I want a LTD Hanneman with DOT inlays. No nazi related stuff on the fretboard. DOT effing inlays. Then I will buy several and be happy. I think others would too.



Oof you already wasted your GAS wish on the Lynch. Only Nazi Hannemans for you now. hahaha


----------



## BrutalRob (Mar 24, 2021)

Rhoads V without any inlays, non-reversed headstock, binding on neck and headstock, black finish. Or a King V with a reversed headstock but again with binding and no inlays. and a belly cut 

or generally just more Vs with a simple look like this


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 27, 2021)

A high end MIJ Jackson that has the Concorde style and bound ebony board of the MII RR3. The rosewood board and lack of binding on the MIJ RR3 kills it for me. The MIJ I am envisioning would be RR2. 

These actually do exist as the Jackson Stars brand, but are very rare. I'm stalking them....


----------



## elkoki (Mar 27, 2021)

7 string Les Paul style Floyd Rose guitar with a 25.5" scale length that is lightweight


----------



## Daevasmodeus (Mar 31, 2021)

Production MIJ Ibanez 8 string with locking trem.


----------



## oldbulllee (Mar 31, 2021)

schecter 007 baritone.


----------



## John (Mar 31, 2021)

elkoki said:


> 7 string Les Paul style Floyd Rose guitar with a 25.5" scale length that is lightweight



I'm mostly there with a custom build (chose a Hipshot instead because the Gotoh wasn't around yet) I got awhile back. But yeah, it still feels like one has to really deviate and go outside the box just to find one with those specs, but without throwing off other aspects such as the shape. _(ie- Solar and Balaguer don't count for any of these listed preferences, as much as others have tried to force-feed those into these parameters)._


----------



## landmvrks (Mar 31, 2021)

Ibanez RGD, Evertune or Hipshot bridge, ebony fretboard, no inlays, color that isn't bland/ugly (Ibanez sucks at this).


----------



## celticelk (Apr 17, 2021)

These actually exist, but I’ve only seen them as one-offs:

7-string Gibson ES-335
7-string National


----------



## armand (Apr 17, 2021)

An 8-string headless guitar that has a body shaped like a Boden/Shoggie and a trem that can pull up like a Floyd. Oh, that with a single bridge pickup and volume knob would be nice too!


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 17, 2021)

One that actually made me play better and added 10 inches to my manhood.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 17, 2021)

1979 Gibson Flying V multiscale with Fishmans and an Evertune. Silverburst.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Apr 17, 2021)

Something like an ESP M-I, single bridge humbucker. But with a bolt-on neck, stainless steel frets and no binding. And made in Japan.

The new Josh Middleton JM-II comes close, but it has a silly neck pickup, binding, and it's made somewhere else which I can't find online


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 19, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> 1979 Gibson Flying V multiscale with Fishmans and an Evertune. Silverburst.



You had me until silverburst. Any of the other finishes with that 79 pickguard is a winner but silverburst is a hard pass for me


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Apr 20, 2021)

A 7 string and 8 string Tom Anderson Angel/Angel Player. 27" scale, Tom working his magic on an Evertune or the install to get it up to his standards, and 8 string versions of all his pickups. (I think they may still make the 7 string humbuckers through special order, but don't quote me on that.)


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 22, 2021)

New MIJ Ibanez Universe green dot with stainless steel frets.


----------



## sleewell (Apr 22, 2021)

i just want more schecters with floyd roses and sustainiacs in 7 strings. there are a few options but it would be nice to have a few more.


----------



## termin8or44 (Apr 22, 2021)

I want a variax shrunken that has an evertune I feel that would be the ultimate home studio guitar


----------



## odibrom (Apr 22, 2021)

termin8or44 said:


> I want a variax shrunken that has an evertune I feel that would be the ultimate home studio guitar



That's very unlikely to happen. The Variax system relies on piezo saddles and the Evertune system does not support aftermarket saddles from any brand... sorry to bring you these bad news...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 22, 2021)

sleewell said:


> i just want more schecters with floyd roses and sustainiacs in 7 strings. there are a few options but it would be nice to have a few more.


I have good news...


----------



## sleewell (Apr 22, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I have good news...




you tease!!!!! spill the beans!!!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Apr 22, 2021)

sleewell said:


> i just want more schecters with floyd roses and sustainiacs in 7 strings. there are a few options but it would be nice to have a few more.



Yeah they do plenty, but none that aren't a plain super strat. Where's the Vs and Es? They do some of the best versions of that and don't make them in extended range with the package.


----------



## Matt08642 (Apr 22, 2021)

metalstrike said:


> New MIJ Ibanez Universe green dot with stainless steel frets.



Ibanez would make 7 of them with an MSRP of $17,777


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 22, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> Ibanez would make 7 of them with an MSRP of $17,777



$8999 with nickel frets.


----------



## Jeries (Apr 22, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> For me, it's an Ibanez Prestige 7 Baritone. Hipshot or Evertune bridge, ebony fretboard, stainless frets, BKP Impulse pickups, reverse headstock. No idea why Ibanez don't current offer a higher priced baritone than the RGIXL7...


Do you mean spec out a production model, or alter it?

I would like a reissue of the 1997 UV777P but with
- double edge LR baggs lo pro edge
- maple fretboard with blue pyramid inlay
- paduak body in a stained finish
- bubinfa stripe and binding all around
- either lundgren m7 set or tone zone /air Norton
- I would put all the active boosts available (Rpc, spc,xpc, ab2 and the other emg add on
- neck thru LACS style 
- reverse headstock with mirror headstock 

scsllop 18-24

I think that’s about it


----------



## odibrom (Apr 22, 2021)

Jeries said:


> Do you mean spec out a production model, or alter it?
> 
> I would like a reissue of the 1997 UV777P but with
> - double edge LR baggs lo pro edge
> ...



The piezo part can be achieved in the 2003 to 2010 models, those with the Edge Pro trem. This trem has some "metal inserts" at the saddles that can be removed and replaced with LR Baggs' piezo elements... I think you can figure out the rest. There are a bunch of these guitars at Reverb.com...


----------



## Anquished (Apr 23, 2021)

Production 7 String Core or S2 PRS Custom 24. 

8 String PRS SE Custom 24.


----------



## Jeries (Apr 23, 2021)

odibrom said:


> The piezo part can be achieved in the 2003 to 2010 models, those with the Edge Pro trem. This trem has some "metal inserts" at the saddles that can be removed and replaced with LR Baggs' piezo elements... I think you can figure out the rest. There are a bunch of these guitars at Reverb.com...


Actually odi that is news to me. Are you saying there are LR Baggs inserts made for a Ibanez Lo Pro EDGE, and then essentially you can have that piezo like the 2027xvv??

If so, do you have any references to someone doing it or video to do it? I mean, you would need a pre amp? Or some kind of “converter?”

I’m not a tech so it’s not as simple to me as it is for you or others more knowledgeable 

also if you have a link to the product (like LR Baggs piezo system for Ibanez , I’d like to see it because I can’t find it myself and I’m only finding graph tech .... )

BTW odi, is graphtech ghost hex piezo system as good as LR?


----------



## odibrom (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeries said:


> Actually odi that is news to me. Are you saying there are LR Baggs inserts made for a Ibanez Lo Pro EDGE, and then essentially you can have that piezo like the 2027xvv??
> 
> If so, do you have any references to someone doing it or video to do it? I mean, you would need a pre amp? Or some kind of “converter?”
> 
> ...



I'll get to this tomorrow, please wait until then...


----------



## Jeries (Apr 24, 2021)

Sure thing odi, take your time and thanks for the consideration 

very kind of you to reply


----------



## odibrom (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeries said:


> Sure thing odi, take your time and thanks for the consideration
> 
> very kind of you to reply



Hey, back again, sorry, I was on my phone and ready to close my eyes for the night and this reply needs a PC to gather all the info. The previous one was just to aknowledge you that I'd seen your post.

WARNING, LONG POST AHEAD!

Let's start at the trem I'm talking about, this is the Edge Pro trem:






Those "white" things are the metal inserts that should get replaced with piezo elements from LR Baggs. Ibanez had a few models in mid 2000's with these trems and piezos, some focused on MIDI output, others on the piezo sound by itself. I know that our _forumite_ @Webmaestro have made this mod into one of his guitars, LR Baggs piezos with a Graphtech preamp if I'm not mistaken. @c7spheres also has a mutant with LR Baggs piezos and I think Fishmann preamp. However, I think he has canibalized an RG2027XVV trem...

LR Baggs doesn't have these piezo elements available on their site, but if you contact them directly via EMAIL/PHONE they'll sell you a bunch. I know I bought them about 14 for my 2x RG2027XVV guitars as spare parts a couple years ago.

These piezos are supposed to work with a preamp, but could eventually work passively. In that situation (passive) you should contact LR Baggs directly and ask for guidance. As for active use of the piezos, Ibanez had 2 series, the first from 1999 to 2002 and the second from 2002 and until they had piezo loaded guitars for sale. The first batch used the LR Baggs Control-X preamp and the second one a "Double Edge" preamp. The first, the Control-X one, is LR Baggs branded and is still for sale. The second was specifically made for Ibanez and is no longer being produced. They had a few differences:

Control-X
No buffer for the mags
Includes a push/push button to select output (more on this later)
Tries to the max to keep the mags' signal out of the preamp's path
Still in production

Double Edge Preamp
Includes a buffer for the mags' signal WHEN mixed with piezos
Supposedly identifies which outputs are being used and routs piezo and mags signal accordingly
Has the mags' signal passing through it even when piezos are off
Had an active Treble/Bass cut/boost EQ on some models.
No longer in production

The reason (my guess) for this change of hart for the preamp was that the first batch had alternated phase piezo elements and when combined with mags' signal, they'd get an awful out-of-phase per string sound, meaning the strings were alternated strong/weak sounding. This is why the first batch of piezo loaded guitars from Ibanez only had mags or piezo options, not both at the same time. There was some one called Kevin (?)... that put out a mod for replacing the piezo/mag switch for an ON/ON/ON one that would allow piezo and mags mix... and that's when one would get that out-of-phase alternated string issue if one was to have the piezo volume (working as a blend in mix position) in any position except Zero.

The Ibanez's second batch had a different approach, they had separated high and low strings piezo phase that are loaded independently at the preamp. By having the mags buffered, the out-of-phase issue was no longer and this second batch already came with the mags/piezo mix option on board.

I've been told by the good folks at LR Baggs that the first batch had the alternated phase piezos because of some sort of sound "humpf" or "quack" or something like that, something I've never noticed in my guitars. I got my first RG2027XVV way back in January 2002 and the second one in 2016. Since they came with complementary alternate phase piezos, I did some saddle swapping from one to the other and got both of them with the piezos all in the same phase. The out-of-phase issue disapered completely and I'm now able to use the piezo volume to blend in more or less signal into the mix when mixing piezos and mags and it's beautiful. I've made a sort of musically awful audio clip of this experimentation at the time that shows perfectly the issue and the end result: http://www.lynximage.com/tmo/guitarra/RG2027x/RG2027XVV_A.mp3. The sound samples are ordered as follows:

Parts 1 to 4 were recorded before the saddle swapping and _parts 5 and 6_ afterwards.

Part 1 - Blaze Neck in serial mode (full humbucker)
Part 2 - Blaze Neck in serial mode mix with piezos: piezo volume all the way down - almost no phase issues
Part 3 - *Piezo only*
Part 4 - Blaze Neck in serial mode mix with piezos: piezo volume half way up (before saddle swap) - noticeable phase issues, the motif for this saddle swapping experiment
_Part 5_ - Blaze Neck in serial mode mix with piezos: piezo volume half way up (after saddle swap) - *no more phase issues, experiment is a success!*
_Part 6_ - *Piezo only* - no sound issues after saddle swapping
So, if you're into getting in this mod train, I'd suggest you to get the piezos all in the same phase. You can ID them by their wire color being black or white.

Regarding which sounds best, Graphtech's or LR Baggs, I guess that's a matter of personal taste. I think the piezo sound is better with the Gracphtech stuff, but since they have their piezos covered with teflon (?), their mags' tone will change slightly, becoming a bit darker. It's a compromise, but since I don't use piezos all the time, I think I prefer the LR Baggs approach. Also, Graphtech's Ghost system is pretty good IMO and for 6 string it can deliver MIDI guitar output (hexaphonic system). The graphtech stuff is modular, which means that you can add features besides the basic preamp. They also have schematics for passive use of the piezos. I have modded all my fixed bridge guitars with Graphtech Ghost stuff (piezo only, because they're 7 and 8 stringers). Only my UV777P is not loaded with piezos (it's a LoPro Edge version). I'm not sure if Graphtech can supply piezo elements only to replace those "metal Inserts" on the Edge Pro trem, their Floyd Rose Ghost loaded bridges feature piezo elements that are way too similar with these "Metal inserts". So I'd suggest you to give them a call and find out.

Regarding the LoPro Double Edge (piezo loaded) trem versus the regular LoPro, the front of their saddles is different and unfortunately no longer in production. One could eventually mod the original LoPro's saddles to fit them with these piezo elements, but that would require some speciallized machinery work. This to say that one cannot simply mod a LoPro bridge to have piezos. All the bridge's stuff is exactly the same, I can swap saddles around, but the saddles themselves need to support the piezo elements.

Here are a few photos for comparison between the regular _LoPro Edge_ and the piezo loaded _LoPro Double Edge_:

The regular LoPro Edge, from an Ibanez S540





The LoPro Double Edge, from one of mine RG2027XVV guitars





You can clearly see where the string sit on both trems' saddles. On the regular LoPro, the strings sit at the second/back half of the saddle, but on the piezo version, they sit on the front half of it.

I hope that is all. As far as contacts go, I've had great experience and email communication with either LR Baggs' and Graphtech's tech support teams and have bought stuff from both of them directly as well. I think I did a full data dump here, but if there is anything else, feel free to ask... maybe via private message so not to derail any further this thread?


----------



## Jeries (Apr 24, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Hey, back again, sorry, I was on my phone and ready to close my eyes for the night and this reply needs a PC to gather all the info. The previous one was just to aknowledge you that I'd seen your post.
> 
> WARNING, LONG POST AHEAD!
> 
> ...


Woah man! Thank you so much - I’ll keep it at this to keep the topic covered - that’s amazing 

Amazing work! Thanks again


----------



## John (Apr 24, 2021)

I like the arium (non-wood) thing Aristides is going for, but it leaves _a lot_ to be desired as far as variety goes. 
Apart from diversifying in LP, Eclipse, and Explorer shapes for example, a more affordable/budget version of a guitar of that sort wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> H-S-H Floyd-loaded Strat from Jackson, Charvel, or ESP with a reverse pointy headstock.



You know, I just remembered that the beauty of Strats is that they're like the guitar version of Legos. Get a Strat body, a left-handed 22-fret Jackson/Charvel neck (or a reverse righty), get a H(S)H pickguard, drill 2 holes for a Floyd. Boom.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 24, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You know, I just remembered that the beauty of Strats is that they're like the guitar version of Legos. Get a Strat body, a left-handed 22-fret Jackson/Charvel neck (or a reverse righty), get a H(S)H pickguard, drill 2 holes for a Floyd. Boom.


I mean, it's probably a little more involved than that, but if you choose the right stuff, it'll simplify it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I mean, it's probably a little more involved than that, but if you choose the right stuff, it'll simplify it.



Yeah I talked about it, but you can find gutted parts online for cheap from guys like STRATosphere.


----------



## Jeries (Apr 24, 2021)

ESP just made a Pink satin Floyd Rose B8 custom for Stef ! I wish they made that into a signature 

https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2040799


----------



## John (May 8, 2021)

-ESP's E-II and USA line are severely lacking on Eclipses with both trems and not being limited to 22 frets. Having at least 24 is/has been/will be the based and chad-pilled way to go, after all.

-Same for PRS singlecut offerings among their core, bolt-on, and S2 line. On a broader scale, they're missing out on ERG stuff among their core, bolt-on, and S2 line. On that note, hopefully they can start using stainless steel/ebony boards way more often. Additionally, it would be nice to see a their take on a production model baritone acoustic.

-Ibanez could've done more with the ARZ and even Destroyer lines. A baritone for either one would be cool.

-Charvel used to make LP style guitars that looked decent, as opposed to those more recent Desolation models that instead looked awful. On that note, if they can combine aspects from those and with other things like the nova or the pro-mod, that would be a nice change of pace, too.






-As for basses, it would be interesting to see anything else incorporating the really long scale offered in the Kalium Quake. ie- a Grabber or a Jazz bass just because
_


-If money is a non-issue, I'd like to make Halo Guitars actually build from any one of those ridiculous design mockups, solely for the sake of humor. ie:_


----------



## benfan (May 12, 2021)

PRS CU24 with the neck heel from the Torero. Why is this not offered? They discontinued the Torero, so the least they could do is offer it up as option on their flagship. Along with 25.5 scale and the pattern thin neck.

Think a Dustie signature without the old school heel and the longer scale.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## kreepyteach (May 16, 2021)

Can we please get a modern era hollow body 7?

I always see some Gretsch 7580 Van Eps, but even as a vintage 7, they are way too expensive or maybe a little fragile? But I would love a modern
one!


----------



## Ji Sung (May 16, 2021)

A production line PRS (Ideally S2) 7 string with a trem. An 8-string version would be cool too.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 16, 2021)

kreepyteach said:


> Can we please get a modern era hollow body 7?
> 
> I always see some Gretsch 7580 Van Eps, but even as a vintage 7, they are way too expensive or maybe a little fragile? But I would love a modern
> one!


Eastman offers (offered? unsure if they still do) 7 string versions of a bunch of their models. Think they're special order only, but a quick search online suggests you can find them in stock on a few storefronts.


----------



## kreepyteach (May 16, 2021)

InfinityCollision said:


> Eastman offers (offered? unsure if they still do) 7 string versions of a bunch of their models. Think they're special order only, but a quick search online suggests you can find them in stock on a few storefronts.



Yeah man, I just saw Halo got some, definitely expensive but definitely way better Pups installed. Now all I need is a 7 string Bigsby Vibrato system


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 17, 2021)

Seriously I just want Ibanez 7/8 string with trems and a basic/normal finish that doesn’t look like the bottom of a portapotty septic tank blue.


----------



## bigcupholder (May 17, 2021)

Ibanez prestige hardtail S series with dual humbuckers and a finish that's not insanely ugly. That's it. They still haven't done it.


----------



## Merrekof (May 17, 2021)

John said:


> _-If money is a non-issue, I'd like to make Halo Guitars actually build from any one of those ridiculous design mockups, solely for the sake of humor. ie:_


Wait, is that for real? Like built and all instead of a cheap Photoshop pic?? 

Edit: nevermind, I just reread your post.


----------



## danbox (May 19, 2021)

Man keeping on with Ibanez- there are so many models that are so close to taking my money.





if this guy had a blank fretboard, sold





if this guy were literally any other color (ok maybe not red, a lot of people like red), sold





if this guy had a reversed headstock, sold


----------



## BigViolin (May 20, 2021)

Delap. I need to find the right person to build me one and it’s the only style of custom that interests me.


----------



## Dekay82 (May 20, 2021)

Does PRS make a McCarty thickness body with a pattern thin or regular neck? I’d dig that.


----------



## KentBrockman (May 25, 2021)

An Ibanez RG3120...that's new and in perfect condition.


----------



## mbardu (May 26, 2021)

Dekay82 said:


> Does PRS make a McCarty thickness body with a pattern thin or regular neck? I’d dig that.



Pattern thin and pattern regular are pretty different.
As for your question, a lot of P24s were McCarty thickness with Pattern Regular. A few were Pattern Thin.


----------

